# KING OF THE TRAILER PARK'S builds:



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, first and foremost, I have been out of this game for about 10 years...so take it easy on me! Here are a few pics of an under construction 40 ford pickup I'm building. Let me know what you think!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here are a few of a plymouth bomb I did about 12 years ago...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here are a few of a camaro (hence the screen name) I did a million years ago:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sick!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

My man, glad to see you made it!! I like where you're going on that 40' Ford.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

DAMN!!! get outta here with that humble crap man. nice work!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

dig_derange said:


> DAMN!!! get outta here with that humble crap man. nice work!



LMFAO THX HOMIE!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Tried to tell him..... SMH ;-)


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn... You got some sick builds, homie. That Camaro is bad ass.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx bugs!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

u got sum clean lookin builds homie nice work welcome to lay it low


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here are a few of a plymouth bomb I did about 12 years ago...
> 
> 
> View attachment 676119
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

clean builds and welcome to l.I.l.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I got the wiring finished up last night...not to scale...but it'll work this time.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Clean setup dude love the Plymouth


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:_TTT, Nice builds :h5:_


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx fellas! I should have this thing done tonight and more pics up soon...building this next:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got the interior all finished up. photo-etched radio face and CD, flocked carpet and sub/amp/ box.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

body shell mockup, blackwashed/painted brakes close-up dash shot


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking clean, bro.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> Ok, first and foremost, I have been out of this game for about 10 years...so take it easy on me! Here are a few pics of an under construction 40 ford pickup I'm building. Let me know what you think!
> View attachment 676109
> View attachment 676117
> View attachment 676116
> ...


i like the diamond tuckuffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here are a few of a plymouth bomb I did about 12 years ago...
> 
> 
> View attachment 676119
> ...


clean!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx for the kind words homie!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here are a couple of a glasshouse I'm attempting a Tingo's style interior on...not too bad, but not on his level...by the time it's done it should be presentable.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Looking clean, bro.



thx bugs!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

more progress on the odyssey. painted, decaled and foiled. clear and final assmebley next


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good homie!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks boss!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Lovin the Detail on this Build.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

machio said:


> Lovin the Detail on this Build.



thanks man, means a lot comin from heavywieghts like you guys!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

The van came out good. Proud to be rollin' with you on the local scene.

Keep it pushin cause Imma be on you and the local prospects next month  All in fun though.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx Chris, I'm ready...I got a caddy kit waiting...


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like lugk is doing it again in kc


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like LUGK has the South, West, Mid West, and outside the country sewn up! Keep it pushin FAM!!!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

the odyssey is done. (minus the grille) on to the next one!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Odyssey came out clean, homie.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What up King ,I see you got raptured LUGK comin to a neighborhood near you if we ain't already there :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

yessir!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's some progress on a 62 impala I'm building as a street car:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

last one for now...I'll post more as it goes down


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finished that chassis (except for the drive shaft) and got the engine bay finished up. on to paint tonight...


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Engine bay and engine look clean as hell. Love the detail on the belt.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking real good up in here!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X-2!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks fellas!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's my first attempt at lacquer paint and roof patterns. still have a coat of a slightly darker green to fill some of the open silver and tie it all together. followed by a pearl coat on the roof, foil and final clear.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

62 is lookin fresh fam!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks Mr. Prez!


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

Get down man. lookin clean!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Six Deuce is looking good, bro.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx Bugs. I'm tryin man!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

That lime green is flossy


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

final patterns (to be striped after clear) and foil ready to go.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> That lime green is flossy



thx brudda!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

rockin562 said:


> Get down man. lookin clean!



gracias!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Fam did his THANG!!! The 6-deuce is killer looking. Love the stance, love the pattern!


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Christopher J said:


> Fam did his THANG!!! The 6-deuce is killer looking. Love the stance, love the pattern!


x2...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Look'n good in here fam :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks broski! I've got a caddy in the works that'll be pretty ill. I'm shaving the floor pans and firewall now, I'll post it up once it's in primer


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

aaaand, it's done.


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

Sick man. Exhaust looks tight


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

weedfiend said:


> Sick man. Exhaust looks tight


thanks bro! that's an awesome kit btw...revell skill 3 special edition. crazy decals and molded really clean!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's where I am on the caddy. About halfway through shaving the firewall, about 3/4 through shaving the floor pans. after some advice, I think I'm gonna go with a squared-off low-rod style inner fender...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good


thx homie, I'll try and get more pix tonight once I've got a bit of primer on them...hopefully. lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dat six duce looks clean fam nice job!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's my progress on the caddy. I'm pretty happy with it thus far.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> dat six duce looks clean fam nice job!


thx mero mero!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That Caddy's gonna look clean like that, homie. What color paint you going with?


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

:thumbsup:X2


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks fellas. I'm going with a deep purple. if all goes well with my test panels it'll have either lace and or water drop graphics paneled on the side, heed and trunk. I've also got a mural decal for the trunk from franklin ink. the chassis and engine will be the same and all the suspension and most of the underhood stuff is chromed.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Lookin clean bro.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

looking good Adam. represent, represent!!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finally made some progress! the engine is almost ready:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good homie


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx fellas!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> aaaand, it's done.


Came out killer


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> finally made some progress! the engine is almost ready:


You're details are on point nice work bro


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks man, I'm tryin! it's cool to get some love from the heavy hitters like you in the scene!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a quick mock-up of the engine bay. no cylinders or lines yet. Also the radiator hose isn't routed and the snorkel isn't opened up in this pic.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Caddy's looking good, homie.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here are a few pics of a sunday night meeting the KC chapter had...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

more...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

and finally, the last few.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

now, a couple mock ups of the caddy...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> Caddy's looking good, homie.



thanks man!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's the finished product before the trunk mural, foil and clear.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin real good in here!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Caddy came out clean, homie. Nice color combo.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks fellas!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

update on the caddy trunk


----------



## rockin562 (Oct 15, 2010)

loving the colors on that caddy bro.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

clean ass Duece fam :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

THX man!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice all around work Fam!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Keep it comin partna! You doin' tha damn thang.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks boys, appreciate the props! here's a mock-up of the suspension height for the caddy...time to build some cylinders!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Height looks good. KUTGW.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Im loving the lock up. Its got a damn good ass stance bro. That looks like a actual 1:1 at the body shop


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx homies, I'm stoked to get rollin on this damn thing!


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking real good fam, real damn good. Your height you have mocked up is on point.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's the final height. also got the foil done, except for the top trim and opera light trim


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a mock-up of the next kit on the bench:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a quick paint test shot. the interior will most likely be all black.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's a quick paint test shot. the interior will most likely be all black.


nice color choice


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finally got some time in the workshop...caprice is coming along and got some little stuff knocked out on the caddy


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> nice color choice


thanks man!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got some stuff done in the trunk today. still needs paint touch-ups around the speakers, dump (already made/painted) hardlines and logos/finish painting on the speakers. Also need to cop some more of the dark purple for the lower moldings on the outside.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got the trunk almost finished before work this morning


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> got some stuff done in the trunk today. still needs paint touch-ups around the speakers, dump (already made/painted) hardlines and logos/finish painting on the speakers. Also need to cop some more of the dark purple for the lower moldings on the outside.


damn, its looking sexy fam!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Look'n good in here King :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx fellas! I should be gettin this thing done around the beginning of next week.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finally made some more progres on the caddy interior. still needs seat belts and piping but making progress!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

nice caddy bro :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's an update on the glasshouse I've been working on. The caddy is on the backburner for the moment


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks for the love bigdogg!


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finished up the caprice this morning. on to the next one.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's an update on the caddy:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finished the caddy for the local chapter LUGK build off:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

last pics of it:


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> finished up the caprice this morning. on to the next one.


Daaaaaaymmm, NICE!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Bogyoke said:


> Daaaaaaymmm, NICE!


thanks homie!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I finally got back to the bench the other day. I got started on my replica of my boss's 64.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got the engine for the 64 finished up this morning.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Awesome. Is that a scratch built air cleaner? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All KINDS of cool shit up in here. I dig it.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

THANKS HOMIES! Dig, nope, it's the Foose 64 kit...comes in the box.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Dig, that's whe the air ride stuff is for btw.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'64 is coming along real nice, homie.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Nice All Around Work Fam!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good,Adam:h5:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks homies, I've gotta post some more progress on this one. The door panels are a SOAB to foil on it!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> thanks homies, I've gotta post some more progress on this one. The door panels are a SOAB to foil on it!


As lynyrd skynyrd put it, 'U SHO GOT THAT RIGHT !' Patience ain't no virtue 4me on that note, but 1of these days i'll get it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice work fam looking real good up in here!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks for the kind words gentlemen! Here's a mock up :


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'64's coming out sick, bro.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

my build-off kit finally came in from Tokyo!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice choice,real different bro


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been looking for it for a while. The quality of the molding is insane...can't wait to tear into it!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

sick cant wait to see what you come up it


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's my update on the 64 for today:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Clean interior, homie.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's the progress on my bosozoku skyline:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got the foil done, just waiting on a day above freezing to hit it with some clear.


----------



## backyard916 (Apr 25, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's my update on the 64 for today:


Nice work


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

backyard916 said:


> Nice work


thanks bro


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

a few current pics of the 64 replica. I'm awaiting a hilux kit to rob the air ride stuff out of and the this'll be just about done.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

last one for now:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here are a few pics of the interior on the skyline:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice interior, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks man. This kit didn't give me much to work with lol.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> my build-off kit finally came in from Tokyo!


nice! ive been wanting to build one of those model kits too


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's my update on the 64 for today:


that's clean!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's the progress on my bosozoku skyline:


it comes with those wheels?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> a few current pics of the 64 replica. I'm awaiting a hilux kit to rob the air ride stuff out of and the this'll be just about done.
> 
> View attachment 1013009
> View attachment 1013017
> ...


I likes!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> it comes with those wheels?



thanks for the props man, and yeah, those bad muthas came in the kit!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn 64 looks sweet bro i likes it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks, I've gotta cop another kit to fix the hood...decal goes on the trim piece not the hood...dunno why it's there...but oh well lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> thanks for the props man, and yeah, those bad muthas came in the kit!


cool! now I really need to get me one of those kits!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> cool! now I really need to get me one of those kits!


it's been a fun build, but the interior is pretty lame. no floor in the tub to flock...and the door panels glue to the body lol


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

and now for an update of my build-off car, final mock-up before assembly.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice work homie....clean!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice work homie....clean!


X2!!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

update, finished the skyline interior and started mocking up the trunk for the 64 replica:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

made some more progress on the replica 64 today:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely detailed....


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

GRACIAS


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That 64 trunk is looking real good, homie.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finished up the trunk for the 64 this morning:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finished the 64 replica today:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'64 came out bad ass, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

diggin dat 64 fam clean work


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks mr prez, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

bugs-one said:


> '64 came out bad ass, homie. :thumbsup:


thanks for the love bugs, always appreciated!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here are a few snaps from the LUGK saturday mett:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

hell yea looking dope fam


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice rides.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Really nice detailed rides you have. The setup on the 64 looks awesome!!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks fellas!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I finally got started on my first set of hinges/jambs. Thinking of an LUGK hydraulics shop truck vibe on this one...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That'll be sick, king. A bad ass shop truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chop the top bro but at an angle thou slanted wood look sweet since how u building  :yes:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a little update on the panel truck:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

FYI, I haven't started fitting the hood yet. It's totally fucked out of the box. lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bugs-one said:


> That'll be sick, king. A bad ass shop truck. :thumbsup:


hell yea x2!!!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finally got some more time for the models...made some trim to spice up the crappy interior in this woodie kit:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finally finished my c110 skyline:


----------



## bichito (Dec 11, 2011)

Great details , job well done :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks bro!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Last night I finally got some paint on the interior for the 40 ford woodie. I also got some color on a 50 olds (to keep me busy):


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> finally finished my c110 skyline:
> View attachment 1084801
> View attachment 1084753
> View attachment 1084793
> ...


very nice!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks bro! I made some more progress on the woodie this morning. PE pedals, handles and cranks, flocking and foiled the trim.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got the floor down in this pile so far:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Woody's coming along real nice, homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a quick update:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking real good up in here fam ur build off project came out great well done


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

pina's LRM replica said:


> looking real good up in here fam ur build off project came out great well done



thanks for the props Mr. prez! I'm dying to see your build-off car!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking solid bro very clean!!!


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's a quick update:


 What rims are those?


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks homie. They're the old 2pc pegasus. I just with the spokes with clear yellow.


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Cool! They look good bro


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's a little update. Work has been killin me lately so, not much time for the plastic.


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's a quick update:




coming out good bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> Here's a little update. Work has been killin me lately so, not much time for the plastic.


nice looking good fam


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Here's where I'm at on the LUGK shop truck. I'm going to try to get the brown sprayed on the lower part of the body tonight, so long as the stupid weather works with me lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I LIKE a LOT!



kingoft
hetrailerpark;19194305 said:


> finally finished my c110 skyline:
> View attachment 1084801
> View attachment 1084753
> View attachment 1084793
> ...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

jevries said:


> I LIKE a LOT!



thanks J!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I got the color on the body done (minus the running boards)


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

a belated mock-up monday:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's some progress on the olds:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got my decals from Daniel Mueller on and cleared today:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> got my decals from Daniel Mueller on and cleared today:


dat looks dope fam great looking work up in here


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks Pina! here's where I'm at as of this am:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice n clean bombs, homie.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx bugs! Almost done with the delivery van!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx man! Here's an update on the olds:


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking nice mane!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

T-Maq82 said:


> Looking nice mane!!


X2!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got the rear suspension buttoned up:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got a bit more done today:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

99% ready for the shelf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

nice


kingofthetrailerpark said:


> 99% ready for the shelf:
> 
> View attachment 1192778
> View attachment 1192786


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finished the panel this morning!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

finished the olds and started a 63 this morning also!


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> finished the panel this morning!


Very impressed with this build man, nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx man!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey bro where u located in KC?


----------



## STREETRIDERSCC (Jan 5, 2014)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> made some more progress on the replica 64 today:


What Wheels Are Those That ur using on the 64.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

ModelKarAddikt said:


> Hey bro where u located in KC?



I live in Shawnee KS, work in Overland Park Ks...most of the LUGK crew in KC lives downtown in kcmo tho.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

STREETRIDERSCC said:


> What Wheels Are Those That ur using on the 64.


those are Pegasus MC's with photo-etched knock off emblems. I hit the spokes with some blackwash to give it a little depth.


----------



## STREETRIDERSCC (Jan 5, 2014)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> those are Pegasus MC's with photo-etched knock off emblems. I hit the spokes with some blackwash to give it a little depth.


Nice! Look Real Clean. i Like Them!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

got some work done on the dash and front suspension for the 63 this morning...


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> I live in Shawnee KS, work in Overland Park Ks...most of the LUGK crew in KC lives downtown in kcmo tho.


That's super cool right now I'm located by KCKCC at the moment and work in midtown kcmo


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

ModelKarAddikt said:


> That's super cool right now I'm located by KCKCC at the moment and work in midtown kcmo



word. Are you going to the heartland nationals in overland park in june?


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Didn't know about it but I'll be there now


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's this morning's progress:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good fam


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks fellas!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's this morning's progress:


that's gonna be bad ass


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks Oldskool! here's the current state:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

as of this morning:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

How r u gettin the 2 tone seats?


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I just spray the lighter color, mask what i want that color and spray the next color.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet build ..........love the wheels !! Nice knock offs Where ?? What Kit ??


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Excellent work as always,Adam


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx guys! the knock offs are old school hoppin hydros if I remeber correctly!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

the 63 is finished:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I also, started a new project:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

That monte gon be sick I see


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks bro! I most likely won't be able to get too much done before the heartland show in June. Speaking of that, don't forget to hit me up when you get there.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That '63 is bad as hell!!!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thx T!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a little progress on the monte:


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> here's a little progress on the monte:[/QUOTE
> What's up homie ? How much for a 64 with a pearl white top ?


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Shoot me a pm wit ya number I will hit u up I might have a build to enter but idk yet


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

ModelKarAddikt said:


> Shoot me a pm wit ya number I will hit u up I might have a build to enter but idk yet



PM sent. 

here's where I'm at with my 77 monte build...gotta get it done by thursday. (leaving for vacation on friday morning and coming back the morning of move-in for the heartland nationals show)


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dat monte is looking dope fam


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

X-2 :h5:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks homies!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice interior work homie


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks man. I finished it this morning:


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

U puttin it in the show?


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

Yessir. I'll be there saturday around 2-3 for set up. then early as balls on sunday for my vendor booth setup... 6:30 am or something crazy like that lol. I'm the tattooed bald guy lol


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's the newest victim...


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Dammit I missed out this time


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's the current state of my 58 build:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Is that chrome plated or alclad or spaztix???? :dunno:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking good fam


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

thanks for the kind words fellas. It's chrome plated.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

as of this morning:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

today's progress:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

as of today:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Diggin' the both of them but the '58 looks to be a future bad-ass!!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

X2...nice work on both so far:thumbsup:
....goin with skirts or no?


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

THANKS FELLAS! I'm mos def using the skirts!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

here's a small update:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dat mini truck is looking dope fam!


----------

